# Der Android Laber Thread



## floppydrive (13. Mai 2011)

Tach auch,


da es ja schon nen Apple/Mac/iphone Laberthread gibt dachte ich mir warum nicht auch Android?

Also einfach alles rein hier, News, Frage, Empfehlungen oder Apps 




Grüße floppydrive


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Mai 2011)

root + busy box + sysctl config für mehr speed^^


----------



## floppydrive (13. Mai 2011)

Ich bin aktuell noch exterm unentschlossen ob ich mir mal root draufpacke, ich sehe aktuell für mich selber da keine Vorteile drin ausser das ich Screens von meinem Homescreen machen kann


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Mai 2011)

werbeblocker^^


----------



## Kyragan (23. Mai 2011)

Hab seit Freitag mein Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc und hab es heute mittlerweile gerootet. Erstens kann ich so Titanium Backup nutzen und zweitens auch was an der Optik drehen ohne erst ein neues ROM flashen zu müssen, was die Garantie erlöschen lässt. Screenshots gut und schön - ich hab zwei Apps (dropcap2, Shootme) getestet und beide sind extrem rotstichig, kaum was zu erkennen.

Gerootet hab ich das Telefon mit Gingerbreak. Einfacher gehts wirklich nicht. Gingerbreak downloaden, auf die SD-Karte schieben, installieren, USB-Debugging anschalten, App starten und dann ist man nur noch einen Klick vom Root entfernt. Wenn alles geklappt hat, rebootet das Smartphone automatisch und man hat das Telefon gerootet. Wenn also hier jemand das Xperia Arc hat und übers rooten nachdenkt, here you go.

Gingerbreak funktioniert auch für andere Android-Phones. Für genaueres schaut am besten mal in den passenden Diskussionsthread auf xda-developers.com.


----------



## RubenPlinius (23. Mai 2011)

ich hab das galaxy gio und mag android gar nicht mehr missen

vll sind features wie kontakte am pc bearbeiten und kalender mit der freundin synchronisieren features die auch andere handys davor geboten haben, aber noch nie hab ichs so komfortabel wie bei android erlebt
das einzig schade ist, dass man für den market zumindest ne prepaid kreditkarte braucht...zahlen per handy rechnung wäre echt angenehm

obwohl ich lange lange lange zeit nokia kunde war, würde ich so schnell nicht wieder zurückwechseln, ich find android klasse, auch wenn ich mich nicht über den root zugriff traue...ich bin "out of the box" user xD


----------



## Xerivor (23. Mai 2011)

Shootme hat bei dir nen rotstich? Bei mir gar nicht, liegt dann wohl eher am Handy... an Shootme liegts nich 


Screenshot von meinem Handy


----------



## Kyragan (23. Mai 2011)

Hab ne andere App gefunden, die funktioniert wie sie soll: screenshot.

Manchmal kann die Welt so simpel sein.


----------



## EspCap (23. Mai 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Manchmal kann die Welt so simpel sein.



Home + Standby -> Screenshot. 



Ok, ich bin ja schon wieder weg


----------



## Xerivor (23. Mai 2011)

Jep, wenn es nur immer so wäre 

Naja das is aber auch der einzigste "Kritikpunkt" den ich an Android habe, ok eig. ist es gar kein Kritikpunkt aber für manche wird es wohl einer sein. Man muss sich vieles selbst zusammen suchen wie z.B. Apps zum Screenshot machen, nicht wie bei iOS. Aber naja lieber such ich mir ein paar Apps und kann dafür mit meinem Handy machen was ich will. 

Android ist spätestens seit Froyo für mich das beste Handy OS das ich mir nur vorstellen kann und mit Gingerbread wurd es nochmal besser. Würd ich das Handy nur für Facebook nutzen wie die meisten von meinen Kollegen, würden mich die Microruckler auch nicht nerven die sie auf ihrem Xperia X10 haben. 
Naja daran sieht man mal wie unterschiedlich die Anforderungen an ein Handy sind.

Mir macht das basteln mit Android aufjedenfall richtig Spaß. 



Und Kyragan.... Custom Roms MUSST du ausprobieren, MIUI, CM7 einfach alles nur top.


----------



## Kyragan (23. Mai 2011)

Gibts nur leider noch nicht fürs Arc. Ich hatte vor das UI n bisschen zu modden. Gibt ja schon transparente Leisten und umgestaltete Hintergründe. Dieses blau ist auf die Dauer nämlich nich so das Ware.


----------



## Xerivor (23. Mai 2011)

ADW Launcher oder Launcher Pro. Wobei ich eher zu ADW Launcher tendiere und go!  Genug Anregungen gibt es ja bei xda. Könnt auch den halben Tag nur da hocken und rumbasteln..


----------



## Kyragan (23. Mai 2011)

Geht mir auch so. Ich werd jetzt aber mal nebenbei nen Review zum Telefon schreiben hier fürs Forum und danach erst basteln. Soll ja halbwegs Stock aussehen. 

Du könntest im übrigen gern auch eins schreiben. das Review-Forum da oben muss gefüllt werden. Ein passendes Telefon hast du ja schon mal.


----------



## Xerivor (23. Mai 2011)

Jop müsste ich mal machen  das HD2 bietet sich da wirklich an, gibt dann aber nen etwas längeres Review


----------



## Tikume (23. Mai 2011)

Ich mag meinen PSX Emu 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (23. Mai 2011)

Irgendwie finde ich die Steuerung bei den Emus über den Touchscreen nich so berauschend...  wollte Ocarina of time spielen aber naja wie gesagt die Steuerung


----------



## Tikume (23. Mai 2011)

Für Actionspiele hast Du auf jeden Fall Recht, aber gerade bei Final Fantasy ist es absolut ok.

Emulatoren die ich habe:
psx4droid
UAE4Droid
SNesoid
ScummVM

Anwendungen:
Es Datei Explorer (Dateimanager der auch mit LAN und FTP klar kommt)
AndChat (IRC)
ICQ
AndroidVNC
Gmote (Videos direkt vom PC aufs Handy streamen)
barcoo (Barcodes scannen)


Spiele:
Pinball Deluxe
Toki Tori
Rocket Bunnies
und halt so das übliche ...


----------



## Kyragan (24. Mai 2011)

ES Datei Explorer hab ich auch drauf. Absolute Musthave App.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Home + Standby -> Screenshot.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, ich bin ja schon wieder weg


doof nur das jede app zugeht wenn man die tasten drückt^^


File Expert als explorer is must have
Adfree
CamScanner
ixMat Scanner kann nich nur barcodes sondern auch qr und noch was
tapatalk
meebo im statt icq^^
öffi ist pflicht für jeden der nur einmal öpnv in einer stadt benutzt


games:
tank hero

die emus muss ich auch endlich mal ausprobieren, nur erstmal noch irgendwo hier günstig ne 16 gb karte kaufen


----------



## Soramac (24. Mai 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> doof nur das jede app zugeht wenn man die tasten drückt^^



Nur doof, dass es leider nicht stimmt (:

Sonst würde es ja keinen Sinn ergeben. Habe schon haufen Bilder von Apps gemacht, z.B. die Radio App das ich gerade das laufende Lied gespeichert habe als Foto.


----------



## RubenPlinius (24. Mai 2011)

SpeedX 3D ist super - vor allem mit der passenden rot/blau 3d briller sehr lustig 
zenonia 2 und caligo chaser kann ich als rpgs empfehlen
alchemy 
angry birds
doodle jump
robo defense

qando (für die wiener linien)
aontv ist praktisch fürs tv programm nachschauen
google skymaps find ich total nett 
twonky - nutze ich häufig zum streamen von gemachten fotos auf die xbox, funktioniert aber auch zu pc und ps3 bzw müsste zu allen DLNA geräten funktionieren

opera mini ist mein unersetzlicher browser  zwar kein flash, aber komfortabel


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nur doof, dass es leider nicht stimmt (:



bei meinem defy klappts nichmal im hauptmenü


----------



## EspCap (24. Mai 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> bei meinem defy klappts nichmal im hauptmenü



If you don't have an iPhone... well, you don't have an iPhone.


----------



## Kyragan (24. Mai 2011)

Ein einfacher Root ist nun wirklich nicht das Problem. Ist im Falle des Xperia Arc mit ner einfachen App erledigt, quasi wie jailbreaken. Bei beiden OS ergeben sich durch Hacks mehr Möglichkeiten das Telefon zu nutzen, ob das nun Root + evtl. Bootloader Unlock (+ Custom ROM) ist oder ein Jailbreak beim iPhone, der Effekt ist der gleiche. Werd nachher mal schaun, ob ich mein Dock und die Statusleiste ändere.

Nochn paar Apps, die ich persönlich sehr gern mag sind die aktuellen Google Apps (insbesondere Maps, Navigation und Docs), Google Skymaps ist auch nett. Öffi ist ebenfalls sehr praktisch, genau wie DDtram (Dresdner Nahverkehr), die App der Deutschen Bahn und Shazam. Als Fußball-App nutze ich die vom kicker, die ist recht gut. CNN ist ebenfalls ne brilliante App für jeden der in Sachen News gern auf dem aktuellen Stand ist.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Mai 2011)

rooten beim defy beschränkt sich auf:
-usb developer modus anschalten in einstellungen
-das richtige super one click laden
-einmal klicken

http://www.android-hilfe.de/


----------



## Xerivor (24. Mai 2011)

So ich liste dann mal meine Apps auf 

Dropbox
K9 Mail
Current Widget
GPS Status/ FasterFix
imo Beta (meiner Meinung nach der beste instant Messenger)
Barcode Scanner
Gulli!News
Tapatalk
Root Explorer (mMn der beste Datei Browser )
Titanium Backup
Where's my Droid? (perfekt wenn man mal das Handy verlegen sollte und es stumm ist.. einfach eine SMS mit einem Codewort und schon klingelt es! Kann auch GPS Daten vom Standort versenden)
ADW Launcher EX
My Tracks
Minimalistictext
DSP Manager
Power AMP
NetCounter (perfekt um den Traffic zu überwachen)
Skyfire (mMn der beste Browser)
News & Wetter (von Google) oder Pulse
Bild.de


Spiele:
Mega Jump
Game Dev Story (einfach genial)


So das war's im groben  war aber lang noch nicht alles... wie gesagt ich spiele gerne mit meinem Handy


----------



## RubenPlinius (26. Mai 2011)

kann man unter android 2.2 eigentlich eine bluetooth tastatur (oder eine usb tastatur per mini usb adapter) ohne zusätzlich benötigte software nützen?


----------



## Kyragan (26. Mai 2011)

http://www.pearl.de/a-PX2563-1002.shtml

Die sollte funktionieren. Zumindest weiß ich, dass sie es mit nem HTC Desire tut.


----------



## RubenPlinius (26. Mai 2011)

danke für den tip!

aber was ich jetzt gelesen habe ist, dass es davon abhängt ob mein handy das HID protokoll unterstützt...nur habe ich keine ahnung wie ich das herausfinden kann


----------



## Z492 (27. Mai 2011)

Xerivor schrieb:


> [...]
> GPS Status/ FasterFix
> [...]



wuhu! danke!
gesehen, getestet, läuft, das tool hats geschafft das mein gps wieder funzt, vorher hatte der google kram mich nie gefunden!


----------



## Kyragan (30. Mai 2011)

Hab gestern mal den ADW.Launcher installiert und konfiguriert. Ich finds gut. Ein paar nützliche Erweiterungen und der Akku hält auch ein paar Stunden länger durch. Fehlt nur noch das Update auf 2.3.3 und irgendwann soll wohl auch noch CM7 fürs Xperia Arc kommen.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (30. Mai 2011)

Die erste App die ich auf mein DesireHd gezogen habe war der Barcode Scanner.
Damit dann den QR Code gescannt und Appplanet sofort auf mein Smartphone drauf.

Einfach geil.

Ladet euch (gibt´s kostenlos im Market) "Robotek" runter.
Ein geniales Strategiespiel.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5UjjjdFMoZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Mai 2011)

zum Barcodes scannen nutze ich barcoo. Gibt nix besseres.


----------



## sympathisant (30. Mai 2011)

mein nexus one:

launcher pro, gibt meiner meinung nach nix besseres.

power amp music player
shazam
ftp server
smooth calendar

locale (nach hause kommen und das WLAN schaltet sich ein, nachts leisere klingeltöne, usw.)

imdb

das waren die wichitigsten. ansonsten ist alles aufgeräumt. apps die ich nen monat nicht benutzt habe, fliegen wieder runter.

achja, gerootet ist das teil und es läuft cyanogen mod 7.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Mai 2011)

Gerootet ist mein Arc auch. Software ist die originale, abgesehen vom ADW.Launcher.

Hier mal meine Homescreens.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Unklarheiten zu Theme, Apps oder Widgets, einfach fragen.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (30. Mai 2011)

Habe gestern versucht meinem Kollegen auf sein HD2 ´nen Android Rom draufzuspielen.
Hat nicht funktioniert.

Nun, hab ich von HTC die originale WM Rom gesaugt und draufgespielt nun das Problem nach ein Paar mal aus- und anschalten bleibt das Handy beim HTC Screen hängen halt wo der Schriftzug beim Booten auf der weißen Hintergrundfläche erscheint.
Und das komische ich hab die neue alte Rom halt von HTC druffgespielt und trotzdem kommen unten links aufm Screen ein paar Zeilen in roter Schrift so als ob nen Custom Rom noch drauf wäre.
Hab ich etwas vergessen zu löschen?

Es ist halt nervig ihm nach 2 Tagen Windows Mobile neu draufzumachen, wieder Internet einzustellen usw.

Will nur wissen woran´s liegt.
Kann mir dann selbst behelfen, nur Google spuckt in der Hinsicht nichts sonderbares raus.

Das sind die Übeltäter.
Grade doch herausgefunden dass R,G und D für die jeweilige Radio- Protokollversion und WM-Rom Base steht.
Wie kriege ich das Handy wirklich einfach auf ganz von vorn zurück. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (31. Mai 2011)

boah geil es gibt einen Android laberthread YEAH!!! Endlich mal wieder nen Grund häufiger vorbei zu schauen !

Die wichtigsten Apps

Go launcher ex (find ich besser als launcher pro)
Whatsapp
smooth calendar 
buisiness calendar
Fotmob!!
dropbox 
evernote
oh fast die allerbeste vergessen! Sanfter Wecker!!!


Hier mal ein paar pics: (sind aber nur halbherzig, da ich auf 2.3.3 warte und dann eh nochmal alles neu mache...)

lockscreen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



homescreens:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (31. Mai 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Habe gestern versucht meinem Kollegen auf sein HD2 ´nen Android Rom draufzuspielen.
> Hat nicht funktioniert.
> 
> Nun, hab ich von HTC die originale WM Rom gesaugt und draufgespielt nun das Problem nach ein Paar mal aus- und anschalten bleibt das Handy beim HTC Screen hängen halt wo der Schriftzug beim Booten auf der weißen Hintergrundfläche erscheint.
> ...



jepp. hatte ich auch das problem. du musst auf jeden fall im recoverymodus unter "wipe" "wipe all userdata" wählen.

das wars jedenfalls bei mir das problem und ohne das komplette löschen war es nicht möglich das ROM zu wechseln.


----------



## floppydrive (31. Mai 2011)

Also meine 3 Must Have Apps für Android:

Juice Defender Ultimate (für 4€ eine Top App hat die Laufzeit von meinem DHD auf 4 Tage statt 2 gestreckt, dazu noch Trigger, Zeitpläne, WIFI Zones, Nacht Modus, einfach nur die beste App die es gibt)
Juice Plotter (Arbeitet perfekt mit Juice Defender zusammen)
Sanfter Wecker (Einfach Super Wecker vorallem mit den ganzen Einstell Möglichkeiten die es gibt)



Restliches Apps:

3g Watchdog
TinyShark
Dropbox
Tapatalk
StumbleUpon
Zedge
Advanced Task Killer
Steam Friends
easy.GO
Skype
ICQ



Games:

Zenonia
Pocket Legends
Angry Birds
Air Control Lite
Game Dev Story
Hot Spring Story
Fruit Ninja
Free Running
Robo Defense Free
Nyan Cat
Ataroid
Gearoid
GBCoid
GameBoid
Gensoid
Snesoid




€dit: aktuell viele Emulatoren für Android Gratis: http://hukd.mydealz.de/freebies/kostenlose-emus-android-snes-gba-nes-genesis-gb-gamegear-atari-n64/27030


----------



## Kyragan (31. Mai 2011)

Eben meine erste Flash-Aktion hinter mich gebracht. Sony Ericsson hat sich mit dem Update ewig nicht ausgekäst, also hab ich ein UK-ROM eines ungebrandeten Geräts genommen und kurzerhand selbst geflasht. Nun läuft auf dem Xperia Arc 2.3.3 statt 2.3.2. Einzig die Kontakte waren ziemlich chaotisch und ich musste ein paar Widgets neu einrichten. Ansonsten hat Titanium Backup alles für mich erledigt, wunderbar. 

Das ROM war bereits gerootet, sehr praktisch.


----------



## Kaldreth (1. Juni 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Eben meine erste Flash-Aktion hinter mich gebracht. Sony Ericsson hat sich mit dem Update ewig nicht ausgekäst, also hab ich ein UK-ROM eines ungebrandeten Geräts genommen und kurzerhand selbst geflasht. Nun läuft auf dem Xperia Arc 2.3.3 statt 2.3.2. Einzig die Kontakte waren ziemlich chaotisch und ich musste ein paar Widgets neu einrichten. Ansonsten hat Titanium Backup alles für mich erledigt, wunderbar.
> 
> Das ROM war bereits gerootet, sehr praktisch.



Ja die update Politik! Samsung hat das offizielle 2.3.3 auch wieder verschoben auf den 06.06. wenn es dann nicht kommt nehme ich auch eine andere ROM! 

Android ist doch genau die richtige Spielerei für die Kyragan oder? 

Ach übrigens an die Whats App Nutzer ein sehr interessanter Artikel wie ich finde!

http://ww.sd.vc/wp/2011/03/18/whatsapp-das-malheur-mit-dem-datenschutz/


----------



## sympathisant (1. Juni 2011)

bin so froh, dass ich mein nexus direkt von google gekauft habe. die updatepolitik der hardwarehersteller und netzbetreiber (vodafone z.b.) ist grottig. n halbes jahr auf n update warten ist ja schon standard.

und dann ziehen alle über google her, dass das system unsicher ist ... <kotz>


----------



## Kaldreth (1. Juni 2011)

Klar das Nexus und das Nexus S als direkte Google Produkte werden natürlich gut mit updates versorgt! War auch zeitweise schon am überlegen ob ich von meinem SGS zum Nexus S wechsel aber das SGS hat eine so große Com, da kann ich auf offizielle updates eigentlich auch husten!


----------



## Kyragan (1. Juni 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Android ist doch genau die richtige Spielerei für die Kyragan oder?



Absolut! Solange es andere ROMs gibt ist mir die Updatepolitik aber ehrlich gesagt relativ egal. SE macht aber mittlerweile nen ganz guten Job. Ende letzter Woche haben sie angefangen die Updates auszuliefern, gestern nachmittag war es auch in Deutschland verfügbar. Natürlich nur für ungebrandete Geräte, da die Netzbetreiber ja noch prüfen müssen ob ihre Bloatware mit der neuen Software funktioniert...

Ist mir letztendlich egal, da ich nen gerootetes 2.3.3 UK-ROM laufen hab und eigentlich nur noch auf CM7 fürs Xperia Arc warte.


----------



## floppydrive (1. Juni 2011)

Also ich muss sagen mit der Geschwindigkeit von Updates von HTC bin ich begeistert, es kommt alles OTA und funktioniert flott, bin auch nicht in der Versuchung ein ROM zu benutzen, das Standard vom HTC Desire HD gefällt mir super.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. Juni 2011)

bei motorola is es das gleiche 

2.2 fürs defy is in brasilien und frankreich schon raus und bei uns noch nich


----------



## Sin (1. Juni 2011)

Hab das Milestone mittlerweile gerootet und Cyanogen Mod 7 drauf, seitdem eigentlich nur probleme. Hänger ohne Ende, Akkuverbrauch enorm gestiegen, etc.


----------



## sympathisant (1. Juni 2011)

kann zum milestone gar nix sagen. bei mir läuft cyanogen seit 6.irgendwas ohne probleme. schon mal in deren forum geschaut?


----------



## Kaldreth (1. Juni 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> bei motorola is es das gleiche
> 
> 2.2 fürs defy is in brasilien und frankreich schon raus und bei uns noch nich



Ja das war auch der Grund warum ich vielen, die mich gefragt haben vom Defy abgeraten habe! Wenn man bedenkt, dass es mittlerweile 2.3.4 gibt....


----------



## Tikume (6. Juni 2011)

Habe mal ein MMO ausprobiert - Warspear Online.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Spiel ist kostenlos und einen Item-Shop konnte ich nicht entdecken. Es ist relativ simpel gestrickt, aber der Questverlauf ist bisher sehr nett und nicht wirklich grindig.
Ich staune jedenfalls wie motivierend es ist.

Das ganze gibt es auch für IPhone, Symbian und PC.


----------



## floppydrive (6. Juni 2011)

Da finde ich Pocket Legends aber als MMO um einiges besser, aber bald kommt ja auch Order&Chaos Online für Android das wird interessant.


----------



## Xerivor (6. Juni 2011)

Wenn man sich über die Update Politik der Hersteller ärgert, soll man ganz einfach nen Custom Rom draufspielen....


----------



## Kaldreth (8. Juni 2011)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Wenn man sich über die Update Politik der Hersteller ärgert, soll man ganz einfach nen Custom Rom draufspielen....



Ja stimmt schon! Hab gestern mal MiUi aufgespielt basiert auf CM7 und ich bin wirklich begeistert! Manchmal frag ich mich warum custom roms so viel besser sind als die standart Versionen! Funktionen, die das ROM bietet sind so simpel und klasse, da fragt man sich wirklich warum es nicht gleich so geht! 

Allerdings muss man auch sagen, dass es nicht für Jedermann soo einfach ist ein custom Rom aufzuspielen! Die meisten wollen einfach ein OTA update! Der Schritt von 2.2 auf 2.3 ist in diesem Falle auch nicht sooo riesig, aber bei den updates davor, wo multitouch, thetering etc. eingeführt wurde sieht das schon anders aus!


----------



## sympathisant (8. Juni 2011)

miui ist von der grafik her das beste was ich bisher gesehen habe. aber es ist mir einen tick zu iphone-ähnlich. ich mag deren bedienkonzept nicht und hab daher auch miui wieder runtergeschmissen .. 

inzwischen arbeiten die hardware-hersteller aber auch mit moddingteams zusammen. bleibt zu hoffen, dass deren knowhow irgendwie den weg zu den eigentlichen android-entwicklern findet ...


----------



## Kaldreth (8. Juni 2011)

Mir gefällt gerade das Bedienkonzept! Und natürlich die ganzen netten features! Der Musicplayer ist der Beste den ich bisher hatte und ich hab schon viele ausprobiert (bislang hatte ich AMP) aber auch der Dateimanager oder die Backupfunktion, die Titanum Backup komplett überflüssig macht! 

Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, ob es auch dauerhaft drauf bleibt muss mal gucken wie das mit der Akkuleistung so aussieht!


----------



## sympathisant (8. Juni 2011)

wenn ich mir die videos von miui7 ansehe krieg ich glatt wieder lust es nochmal zu probieren. ist schon schick.

und genau dafür liebe ich android. alles ausprobieren können ...


----------



## Kaldreth (9. Juni 2011)

So das mit dem Akku ist natürlich ein großer Nachteil. Mit der originalen Firmware 2.2.1 in meinem Fall hab ich das SGS an normalen Tagen nach ca. 16 Stunden mit ca. 65 % Akku wieder an die Steckdose geklemmt. Gestern war das Akku nach 11 Stunden leer! Da muss ich nochmal etwas rum probieren.


----------



## sympathisant (9. Juni 2011)

also ich komm am tag auf ca. 50% akkuverbrauch. wenn ich viel mache werden auch mal 70 oder 80% draus. aber das ist dann wirklich die ausnahme.

und ich nutze jeden technischen spielerei, die das ding so bietet. GPS ständig an, alle 30 minuten werden meine konten synchronisiert, alle animationen an .. usw.


habs dir ja schon geschrieben: hab jetzt wieder miui drauf und launcher pro als drawer. absolut genial. einmalige grafik und das mir so wichtige bedienkonzept. ich bin glücklich. ,-)


----------



## Kyragan (9. Juni 2011)

Fürs Xperia Arc gibts endlich nen Custom Kernel und xRecovery! Bedeutet kurz um, dass es schon bald CM7 und vllt. auch mehr fürs Arc gibt. YAY!


----------



## Xerivor (9. Juni 2011)

Custom Kernels sind was feines, man glaubt gar nicht was das ausmacht


----------



## Kyragan (9. Juni 2011)

Jo, auch was man an der Hardware rausbekommt. 50 % overclock bei gleichzeitigem undervolting - kein Problem für den MSM8255.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. Juni 2011)

yeah 2.2 frodo endlich drauf. nu stört mich nur, das ich trotz root die vorinstallierten apps nicht löschen kann. wer will amamzon mp3 download >.>


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. Juli 2011)

empfehl mal einer nen gutes trafficmeter, das interne zeigt jeden tag > 100 mb an,was nicht siin kann, da ich immernoch schnell surfen kann^^


----------



## Xerivor (7. Juli 2011)

NetCounter, DroidStats, 3G Watchdog... ich selbst benutze NetCounter


----------



## Kyragan (7. Juli 2011)

DroidStats ist mein persönlicher Favorit, auch wegen den Widgets.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. Juli 2011)

hm ich hab heute um 1:30 das letzte mal raufgeguckt. zwischen 2 und 6 uhr geht das handy in flugmodus.
das interne trafficmeter zeigt mir heute morgen nun bereits 133 Mb an, netcounter und droidstats 66 mb.
dabei hab ich nix gemacht außer es in die hand zu nehmen und den pin wieder einzugeben nachm flugmodus.


----------



## sympathisant (7. Juli 2011)

kann natürlich sein, dass sich nach dem das netz wieder zur verfügung stehen sämtliche apps mit ihren servern verbinden um mails, facebooknachrichten, tweets, wetterinfos und nachrichten abzufragen. konnten sie ja 5 stunden lang nicht machen.

wenn du die apps nicht auf manuell synchronisieren hast kommt das hin. denke ich.


----------



## Kaldreth (7. Juli 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> DroidStats ist mein persönlicher Favorit, auch wegen den Widgets.



Jap nutze ich auch zumal es auch Freiminuten und SMS zählt etc. 

Naja ich find 66 mb für synch schon recht viel! Hast du denn soviele Sachen die gesyncht werden? RSS feeds könnten das eventuell verursachen. Gibt es eine App, die sehr viel Traffic verursacht (kann man bei droidstats auch nach sehen!)


----------



## sympathisant (7. Juli 2011)

facebook lädt ja z.b. auch die bilder, die eingestellt werden. k.a. ob die vorher verkleinert werden. hatte mal ne nachrichtenapp, die man auch so einstellen konnte, dass bilder vorab geladen werden um dann zum text sofort angezeigt werden zu können. finde die 66 mb also relativ realistisch.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. Juli 2011)

wo sieht man bei driodstats welche app wieviel zieht? finde das irgendwie nicht.


netCounter funktioniert garnicht. der aktualisiert den traffic nicht mehr seit ich ihn das erste mal gestartet hab. steht immernoch auf 66MB
3G Watchdog zeigt jetzt nach ein wenig Youtube 34 MB, das deckt sich mit den 101 MB die jetzt bei Droidstats stehen.

Apps die syncen habe ich nur wetter (das liegt im <1KB bereich) und facebook
kein surfen, kein RSS nix... 66 MB sind unglaublich viel. das schafft man niemals durch sync wenn man nicht nen ganzes bilderalbum mizieht. ich weiß da ja das die zahlen bullshit sind, nur die übersicht wieviele meiner 300 HSDPA MB übrig sind, hab ich eben nicht mehr. ich werd mal morgen gucken wieviel der guten-morgen-sync laut watchdog zieht


----------



## Kaldreth (7. Juli 2011)

Wenn du bei Daten bist (oben rechts) steht ganz unten ein Feld Daten pro App... 

ach ich hab nen Bild gemacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. Juli 2011)

Hat die free version anscheinend nicht


----------



## Tikume (11. August 2011)

AirAttack HD ist ziemlich gut.
Ist im Prinzip ein ganz normaler Shooter, aber gute Grafik, interessanter Aufbau (z.B. Boss Gegner)
Ich hab bisher mit der Gratis Version 3 Level gespielt, kA wie weit die reicht aber zum anschauen reicht es allemal.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (17. August 2011)

Sieht interssant aus! Werd ich mir mal angucken! 

Was ich empfehlen kann ist cut the rope, Apparatus und tank hero


----------



## sympathisant (17. August 2011)

cut the rope ist wirklich genial. hab die level in 2 tagen durchgespielt. und jedes einzelne hat spass gemacht. hoffe dass von den programmierern bald nachschub kommt.


----------



## orkman (17. August 2011)

ich warte gespannt auf ANTI android network toolkit ... is ein hacker programm was auf android rauskommen soll


----------



## Kritze (17. August 2011)

Möchte mal auf mein Thead verweisen *g*

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/188008-galaxy-s2-android-synch/

Find ich nervig das Programme sich selbstständig mit meinem Google Konto Synchronisieren und sich selbstständig installieren :<


----------



## Kyragan (17. August 2011)

Du musst hier nicht noch zusätzlich pushen. Hab dir mal geantwortet. Sämtliche Hilfe zu diesem Problem dann bitte im entsprechenden Thread.


----------



## Kritze (17. August 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Du musst hier nicht noch zusätzlich pushen. Hab dir mal geantwortet. Sämtliche Hilfe zu diesem Problem dann bitte im entsprechenden Thread.



Aye hatte 20 minuten früher geschrieben, da gab es noch keine antwort :-)


----------



## orkman (18. August 2011)

ich hab noch das hier gefunden ... 
http://www.your-android.de/apps/teamspeakapp-fr-android-und-ios-erschienen

ts 3 bald uffem android


----------



## Tikume (1. September 2011)

Hab die TS3 App mal ausprobiert. Funktionieren tut es. Stellt sich natürlich in gewisser Weise die Frage wozu man es braucht 

Ein sehr schönes Spiel ist Reckless Getaway. Ich persönlich bevorzuge da den Wreckless Modus 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dpYzLg5wxNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auch sehr schön ist Apparatus, zumal man auch seine eigenen Kreationen bauen kann und auch die anderer User ausprobieren darf.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tBkru6_BoPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tikume (13. Dezember 2011)

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.disney.WMW&feature=apps_timed_promotion#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLG51bGwsImNvbS5kaXNuZXkuV01XIl0.

Aktuell für 10 Cent zu haben. Wer da nicht zuschlägt ist selbst schuld.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8kYN2jUQzAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kyragan (18. Dezember 2011)

Für alle, die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben:
Seit Mitte dieser Woche gibts es GTA 3 für Android und iOS zum Download. Es wird nichtmal eine Dual Core CPU benötigt. Es läuft also auch auf dem Xperia PLAY und somit auf jedem Smartphone mit Qualcom MSM8255 Chipsatz (komplette 2011er Xperia Reihe, HTC Desire HD, HTC Desire S uvm.). Natürlich werden auch die neusten Geräte mit Tegra 2 oder Exynos Prozessor unterstützt. Ich lade grad. Kostenpunkt im Market: ~5 &#8364;.

Die APK selbst ist ~8 MB groß. Danach ist ein Download fällig (wie bei so vielen Games), der mit ca 430 MB zuschlägt.


----------



## Tikume (18. Dezember 2011)

Soll allerdings ruckeln wie sau und dauernd abstürzen - aber sag dann mal wie es ist.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab mir den Thread mal durchgelesen, da ich zu Weihnachten ein Galaxy S 2 bekomme mit android und hab ein paar Fragen.

Was hat es bspw mit Root auf sich?

und gibt es irgendwelche Einstellungen, die empfehlenswert sind, die man bei android machen sollte, die die Nutzung erleichtern,
und nicht dass man das erst nach ein paar Monaten rausfindet und dann ärgert man sich xD


----------



## Noxiel (18. Dezember 2011)

Hat einer von Euch Darkys Rom bei sich auf dem Smartphone laufen? Ich hätte da eine Frage zu...


----------



## Kyragan (19. Dezember 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Soll allerdings ruckeln wie sau und dauernd abstürzen - aber sag dann mal wie es ist.


Kommt natürlich auf dein Telefon an. Ich hab mein Xperia arc auf 1,3GHz übertaktet und es läuft recht angenehm. Natürlich ruckelts ab und an (besonders wenns nachts regnet), aber insgesamt läufts flüssig spielbar. Eine aktuelle Singlecore CPU sollte es mindestens sein HTC Desire/Nexus Ohne oder HD2 sollen wohl zu stark ruckeln. 2nd Gen Snapdragon muss es also min. sein.


----------



## Resch (19. Dezember 2011)

Auf meinem alten Defy wird GTA wohl nicht laufen oder? Da wird die Hardware  wohl zu schwach sein.


----------



## Alterac123 (19. Dezember 2011)

Ist das Übertakten eines Smartphones bzw. dem Motorola Milestone sehr schädlich?


----------



## EspCap (19. Dezember 2011)

Nachdem es sogar auf dem iPhone 4 mehr schlecht als recht (mit verringerter Auflösung) läuft, sehe ich schlechte Chancen für das Defy und Milestone.


----------



## Kyragan (19. Dezember 2011)

Liegt sicherlich an der qHD-Auflösung des iPhone4 in Verbindung mit dem Apple A4, der etwa vergleichbar mit einem Snapdragon Gen2 ist, wenn auch die GPU des iPhone etwas stärker ist. Das Defy+ sollte es packen. Das normale Defy eher weniger, genau wie das erste Milestone.

Beim übertakten von Smartphones vethält es sich kaum anders als beim Übertakten von PC-CPUs. Mehr Takt bedeutet prinzipiell etwas mehr Abwärme, evtl. mehr Spannungsbedarf (und damit Stromverbrauch) und somit schlechtere Akkulaufzeit. Ich hab mit meinem Telefon das Glück, dass es geniale Kernels gibt, die sowohl Übertaktbarkeit als auch perfekte Deep Sleep Modi bieten. Dazu kommen gut angelegte C-States. So leidet die Akkulaufzeit nicht. Für näheres einfach mal bei xda-developers vorbeischauen. Eines aber vorweg: Jedes Overclocken benötigt Custom Kernels, die mittels Fastboot (oder wenn vorhanden mit Flashtools) geflasht werden müssen. Dazu wird Root zwingend vorausgesetzt. Wer sich eines der beiden Dinge nicht zutraut, kann es direkt lassen. In diesem Zusammenhang lohnt es sich auch direkt ein anderes ROM, bspw. CM7 zu flashen. Die Verfügbarkeit von ROMs, Kernels und eventuellen Flashtools ist von Smartphone zu Smartphone unterschiedlich. Generell gilt aber: Was es nicht bei xda gibt, gibts nirgends.


----------



## Littlecool (19. Dezember 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nachdem es sogar auf dem iPhone 4 mehr schlecht als recht (mit verringerter Auflösung) läuft, sehe ich schlechte Chancen für das Defy und Milestone.




Fals du GTA meinst, dass läuft einwandfrei auf meinem iPhone 4


----------



## EspCap (20. Dezember 2011)

Ja, aber auf dem 4S läuft es mit höherer bzw. der normalen Auflösung.


----------



## Kyragan (20. Dezember 2011)

Das 4S hat auch eine deutlich bessere GPU und eine Dual Core CPU.


----------



## Littlecool (21. Dezember 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Das 4S hat auch eine deutlich bessere GPU und eine Dual Core CPU.



Um nicht zu vergessen, dass der Akku auch gleich 2 mal so schnell leer is wie beim 4er 

(Gehört das ned eher zum Apple thread?)


Hat GTA scho jmd aufn Tablett getestet? Android na klar


----------

